# asa code for Femoral art to dorsalis pedis bypass??



## vanessa10 (Apr 22, 2010)

What is the ASA code for; Left superficial femoral artery to dorsalis pedis artery bypass with cryopreserved vein graft
(nonreversed).


----------

